# Phyllobates aurotaenia wide banded



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I was wondering if these are still in the hobby. I've been looking around and I can't find anyone who is still working them them. Anyone? 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Pretty sure Tor is still working with them.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

A year or two back, there was someone on here that had a running ad for about a year wanting to sell their (trio I think) wide bands...I wanted them, but they wouldn't ship.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ggozongas in Jersey is workign with a group, but i think all he has are females so he is still looking for a male to get them going.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

I have four wide band golds that are about 1.5 yrs old looks as far as body shape to be either 1.3 0r 2.2.
Kieth


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have narrow banded or thats what I bought them as but from the pictures I have seen of the wide banded I can not tell. What do you think?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> Ggozongas in Jersey is workign with a group, but i think all he has are females so he is still looking for a male to get them going.


Julio thanks for butchering my last name.

I wish I had the wide banded, mine are the narrow banded green aureotania. If you find the wide banded let me know.

and yes they are all females, so if anyone who has a male reads this, please let me know (sorry for the hijack)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, i tried.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> lol, i tried.


I guess I can't ask for anymore.

I've gotten use to my name being spelled wrong or pronounced wrong. My boss still says my last name wrong and I've been here nearly 2 years


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> I have narrow banded or thats what I bought them as but from the pictures I have seen of the wide banded I can not tell. What do you think?


Those are narrow banded gold. The wide banded have the same distinct u shape but the center is filled in like a juvie bicolor or terribilis


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great thanks that is what I have been telling people


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So thoughts on these? I just picked them up and they def. look nothing like my narrow bands.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

narrows for comparison:


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting that they resemble frogs being exported from Columbia...










COLORAN - Columbia Orquideas y Ranas


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

They look cool. How many did you get? They look a little more stout bodied then my Narrow Banded.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ray, what frog do you know are being imported from Colombia? I thought these guys came from Ecuador?


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

If you look at page #418 in "Poison Frogs" Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel, Schmidt 
They look like the frog in fig.#530 looks like a broad-striped variety.
Julio ~ Found in Colombia


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mmmmm, i was talking to some one about a year ago and he was telling me that there is a big population of them in Ecuador, i cna't remember the guys, but he is actually a big bird watcher, but seemed to know a lot about darts and amphibians in general.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> So thoughts on these? I just picked them up and they def. look nothing like my narrow bands.


That looks about right (can you pm me with the line). Here are some pics from 15 years ago or so of a some from the initial import. They were very, very metallic:




























And a narrow band that had wide stripes and spots on the back for comparison:


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some better (close up pictures) of my probable 1.2 trio.

Male:


















Female 1




































Female 2


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are exciting! Definitely different from what's currently in the hobby, or at least I should say what came from Europe many years ago.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, they are even better looking in person and are incredibly bold, much like a terrib/bicolor. Hopefully, I will be able to get them going...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice. How old are they?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> Very nice. How old are they?


4-5 years from what I was told.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

They don't look like the typical wide banded but also don't look exactly like the two forms of narrow banded either.

Interesting frogs though. 

Hope the best for you Ray...maybe if you get them going we can do a trade...some of those for the green bandeds.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Me first!!!! Just kidding George

PS (Ray me first!)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha. I'm waiting to hear back from Tor but they do look incredibly similar to those imported from Colombia (see pic below) so maybe they came in but stayed offline for a while (apparently, they came from a fellow in Atlanta about 5 years ago). 










No worries, Kurt and George, if they are like other Phyllobates I'm sure I won't be able to give them away after the first few clutches. Same goes with the P. lugubris (eggs developing as we speak!).


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> Me first!!!! Just kidding George
> 
> PS (Ray me first!)


I might have to bump you down the list for the green auros now!!! 

All kidding aside, the interesting thing about these auros is the coloration on their front legs. I don't think I've ever seen that in any of the narrow bandeds.

Ray...what were they sold to you as?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Haha. I'm waiting to hear back from Tor but they do look incredibly similar to those imported from Colombia so maybe they came in but stayed offline for a while (apparently, they came from a fellow in Atlanta about 5 years ago).
> 
> No worries, Kurt and George, if they are like other Phyllobates I'm sure I won't be able to give them away after the first few clutches. Same goes with the P. lugubris (eggs developing as we speak!).


Nice job on the lugubris....My female won't give it up yet, although the male calls constantly. Maybe once I place them in their new home this weekend she'll loosen up.

Ray I got those blue anthonyi breeding...tads in the water

George


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Phyllobates aurotaenia. Orange/gold band.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Ray I got those blue anthonyi breeding...tads in the water
> 
> George


That's awesome George!!! Nice work. First in the US to get them going!

The lugubs like it WET IMO. I basically flooded their tank and feed daily. They do the rest.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> That's awesome George!!! Nice work. First in the US to get them going!
> 
> The lugubs like it WET IMO. I basically flooded their tank and feed daily. They do the rest.


Well guess theres gonna be a flood in the lugubris viv on Saturday or Sunday...Wheneve i get them in there.

George


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just my opinion but I wouldn't call them narrow or wide banded (or maybe something else) until you see what the offspring look like.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I think those designations are incorrect anyway and likely hobby based. I'm actually looking for some site specific data or at least some confirmation from folks in Colombia since I think these may actually be from a later import. Outside of that photo from the Colombian company I'm not seeing anything that resembles these guys.

As Mark P. noted in another thread re: the gold auros:

"The guy that brought these out of Colombia did not differentiate between wide and narrow band gold/orange Auro's, only between those and the green's. He made no mention of 2 morphs when he was asking about how many I wanted to import, which i did twice, the 2nd time a few greens came as well, and those he did say were different. The first batch which consisted of about 40 animlas were mostly gold with a about 25% orange, some had more coloring down the middle which i assume morphed into wide band. Since the guy that sent them to me was the guy that brought them out of Colonmbia I would be hesitant to say they are 2 morphs, maybe info has come out since then saying they are 2 distinct morphs, but when they were imported they were not."


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some additional FB on these guys.

Apparently, my group are offspring from frogs imported in 1997 when "Nameless 1" went to Colombia and smuggled Terribilis, Auro and Occultator and then exported to "Nameless 2" twice and then "Nameless 3" 2 or 3 times, all are related. "Nameless 1" was the only guy with these frogs in that time frame.


Also, found some similar photos on dendrobatenwelt.de:


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Found THREE clutches in varying stages of development in their tank last night. First didn't do well but the second and third are developing well!


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Ray
Have you had any luck w those wideband auro's? 

-Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup. Got a bunch out last year, a few months ago, and now have more in the water. Great frogs.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So often the subject of frogs dying out in the hobby comes up, seems Green Aurotaenia may be falling into that category unless some of you have info otherwise. The only person I knew of breeding greens was Aaron (but I seemed to remember he sold them?), anyone know of anyone else or who is working with them. GA's are a very beautiful frog, with such metalic coloring....man I wish I had more tanks.
So George weigh in on the matter, man I sure there a few out there that did not originate your way and did you get yours from Aaron?


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Mark

I have some Green banded from Jeremy @ JL Exotics 

I attached a few pics - really hard to get the electric lime green color to show w my cheap camera.
Great little frog, but need the right setup so you can see the blue flecks. 

Maybe next year I will have funds to setup a viv for some wide bands.

-Scott


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have the greens as well and have been breeding them for two years. They produce very well for me, and the offspring do very well also,My main group came from Aaron but they were all female . I ended up with two males from Tony out West. 

I also have the gold and the wide banded. Both are starting to reach maturity. The gold have been calling and assume the wide banded will soon also.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

I got a group of Green Aurotaenia about a month ago. Hopefully I can get them breeding. They are from Aaron's Line. 
I just cannot understand why they are so unpopular. 

.Great call...one of the best of all the dart frogs.
.Bold as hell.
.Good group frog.
.Awesome colors. (Pictures do no justice to how bright their green is, or how it contrasts to their jet black!)
.They can take larger prey items, but do fine on melanos.
.Nice and in-between dart frog size. Not too big, not too small.

I would like to get a group of each of the different color morphs going if they are still around.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

frogandtoad said:


> I got a group of Green Aurotaenia about a month ago. Hopefully I can get them breeding. They are from Aaron's Line.
> I just cannot understand why they are so unpopular.
> 
> .Great call...one of the best of all the dart frogs.
> ...


The wide banded and the gold/yellow stripes are around. I keep all three but only the greens are breeding yet.

All of my auros are always out. they are one of the frogs I can always show off.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> The wide banded and the gold/yellow stripes are around. I keep all three but only the greens are breeding yet.
> 
> All of my auros are always out. they are one of the frogs I can always show off.


Also they do great in groups all three of mine are in groups of 5-7


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some updated photos





































In Motion


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Definitely an under rated frog. I got to see the green banded morph about a month ago for the first time in person, the green is just awesome contrast to the black. I tried to buy them but he wouldn't budge.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I know this is an older thread but I thought I'd bump it just to mention that I have a nice trio of wide banded which are breeding like crazy now. Seems like every time I look in their tank I'm seeing 3-4 more tads on one of the male's backs.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I've got a group of 5 F1 green banded aurotaenia and I just love 'em. I've only had them for a month now and I've gotten three clutches from them, and that's while they were in their QT tank. Once I move them into their permanent viv in the next week or I'm sure they'll settle in and really be great frogs. I think they are awesome and very underrated for some reason unknown to me


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

MrBiggs said:


> I know this is an older thread but I thought I'd bump it just to mention that I have a nice trio of wide banded which are breeding like crazy now. Seems like every time I look in their tank I'm seeing 3-4 more tads on one of the male's backs.


Travis, are yours the same as Ray's posted above? I'd love to see pictures when you get the chance.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I've got a group of 5 F1 green banded aurotaenia and I just love 'em. I've only had them for a month now and I've gotten three clutches from them, and that's while they were in their QT tank. Once I move them into their permanent viv in the next week or I'm sure they'll settle in and really be great frogs. I think they are awesome and very underrated for some reason unknown to me


You have offspring from WC animals, hook me up brother. Can you PM me the source, I would love to get on that list.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Spaff said:


> Travis, are yours the same as Ray's posted above? I'd love to see pictures when you get the chance.


Will do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Spaff said:


> Travis, are yours the same as Ray's posted above? I'd love to see pictures when you get the chance.


Just a couple of quick snaps, don't hate me for the image quality.

Male transporting:









Female:


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Travis, those pictures are just fine, and the frogs look great!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

MrBiggs said:


> I know this is an older thread but I thought I'd bump it just to mention that I have a nice trio of wide banded which are breeding like crazy now. Seems like every time I look in their tank I'm seeing 3-4 more tads on one of the male's backs.


Same here. Couldnt give them away at AFD last year either...hopefully this year!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

```

```



stemcellular said:


> Same here. Couldnt give them away at AFD last year either...hopefully this year!


Ray, I'll take a bunch in September.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Just want to chime in and say these frogs are gorgeous!


----------

